#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 你想要當匹狼還是人

## 上將狼

你想要當匹狼還是人
希望各位說出真實的想法
敖嗚..............


 :wuffer_frown:

----------


## 海之狼

我想要當一直狼人 我說真的 凹鳴~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## 上將狼

當狼人也不錯啊
敖嗚.......................
 :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 黑倫

我是老虎所以當然是當虎人WWW
不過要是只有狼這個選擇那當然是狼人www
 :wuffer_howl:

----------


## Norya.Polaris

同黑倫WWW
我是不倫不類幾乎無法分類的外星半機械花豹獸人(?????
所以選其他了XDDDDDDD

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

我只是酷愛狼族外型的魔族OwO"....

記得之前有看到關於狼樂界面中"個人"資料等等的選項也有這種爭議
如果是用在這裡的話，我認為"(帳戶)使用者"是比較合宜的
畢竟這裡的種族包羅萬象嘛~

----------


## 極風

我是比較偏向當狼人啦

毛毛的身體實在是太棒了   ><

但這不表示就不想當狼喔   嗷～

----------


## 斯冰菊

想當然爾本狼絕絕對對不會選人類，不過狼和狼人之間二擇一真是讓本狼傷透腦筋呢！！！ :wuffer_arou: 不過，在經過一番分析考量之後，本狼會選擇狼人！！！因為這樣才能用爪指創作，用狼型的肉球很難握筆或敲鍵盤吧！！！

最近狼版新加入不少狼族同胞，不曉得每匹新狼的想法和選擇又是如何呢？ :wuffer_glee: 

                                                                                                北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                     狼版12年6月24日    21:46

----------


## CORN庫爾

沒有狼的那種特質所以沒辦法呢。
比起成為，在一旁描繪狼兒的身影或許比較適合我。

而且肉球握不住筆喔喔喔喔喔喔喔(夠了

----------


## 帝嵐

當然是狼啊!!
自由自在,沒有壓力
也有一個團隊紀律分明的社會
比人好多了ww

----------


## 冰狼OvO

狼人吧................. 因為體能都比人類棒 ^.3.^ ~~~

----------


## 尊o葆葆

我選擇狼人 因為我希望可以當狼人 要當個漂亮的狼人
不過 狼其實也不錯 有引導能力 可以自由自在的奔跑

----------

